# Oil in intercooler piping



## kodiak007 (Nov 4, 2010)

So to get to the crank shaft position speed sensor(or whatever the hell it is called) I decided to removed the intercooler crossover pipe(again, whatever it's called). About a cup or so of oil came pouring out all over the driveway. I knew that I could expect some to come out, but not pouring out! How much should have been expected, and does this point to other issues that I may have?

2001 225, 120k miles. I know that piping was removed about 20k ago due to a front end collision. Should I start scavenging the piggy banks for a Frankenturbo? I'm going to be pulling the engine in the next month or so to do the clutch and timing belt and major cleanup.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

a whole cup:what:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Whether it's a trace or a gallon, having oil in your intake piping is a common problem with a few different causes. The first thing I'd do is check the turbo for shaft play. If it's got some shaft play, which k04s are known to have straight from the factory from what I've read, you're constantly getting oil blown past the seals from the exhaust side into the intake side. Your car can actually function properly for a very very long time with some shaft play and oil consumption; you just have to keep an eye on your oil level, especially when you're really getting on it, as a faster spooling turbo with a hotter exhaust side will let a lot more oil through than a slowly spooling turbo with a cooler exhaust side.. As for the PCV piping, check for leaks/blockages throughout the system, but if it's not broken, I wouldn't recommend trying to fix it.


----------



## kodiak007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, a whole cup! I've been cooking all weekend so that's where my mind is at. If anything, at least the oil helped the hoses slide back on nice and easy.


----------

